# glue rubber pad back on plastic push block / handle?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

About a year ago, a well known nationwide woodworking chain, offered a 4 piece safety set for a good price. Yesterday, I needed a push block and opened one of the sets. I double-sided taped it to the piece and it worked well. But, when I attempted to pull off the block the glue that holds the rubber to the plastic was weaker than the double-sided tape.

So, what is the best glue to use to put the rubber pad back on the plastic handle? I have Tight Bound, TB 2, TB3, Epoxy and 3M spray mount on the shelf.

On the other hand, I sometimes screw a push block to a bigger piece of wood (to keep the wood square and prevent tear-out). Would I need the rubber pad?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Scuff up the surfaces with 80 grit paper and glue under pressure
with white or yellow glue. Contact cement is probably a better
adhesive for rubber-to-plastic, but if you don't have it on hand…


----------

